# Suche Nachtische die zum Fisch passen!!!



## HarryHecht (23. Mai 2003)

Hi,

suche Nachtische die zum Fisch passen!!!

Habt ihr welche??;+ 



:b


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2003)

Zum Fisch würde ich eher keinen Nachtisch empfehlen, höchstens danach:q :q :q 
Und dann passt eigentlich auch alles.
Am besten immer an die Saison halten, dann kann nix schiefgehen.
Jetzt im Moment also Erdbeeren und/oder Rhabarber.

Beispiel:
Marinierte Erdbeeren mit Rhabarberkompott

Rhabarber schälen und in ca. 1,5 cm lange Stücke schneiden.
Etwas Weisswein mit Zimt und etwas Nelke aufkochen, den Rhabarber dazu, Zucker je nach Rhabarber und Geschmack.
Einmal aufkochen und dann mit geschlossenem Deckel vom Herd ruten und garziehen lassen, dabei ein oder zweimal umrühren.

Erdbeeren waschen, putzen und in Scheiben schneiden, auf einem kalten Teller eine Rosette anrichten, dabnei in der Mitte Platz für das Rhabarberkompott lassen. 

Puderzucker mit etwas Feigenessig glattrühren, soll nicht zu sauer, aber auch nicht zu süss schmecken.

Die Erdbeeren ca. 15 Minuten vor dem Servieren mit der Zicker/Essig - Mischung einstreichen und ziehen lassen, dann das Rhabrberkompott in die Mitte geben und servieren.

Noch eines:
Gebackene Erdbeeren auf Rhabarberschaum:
Rhabarberkompott wie beschrieben zubereiten, nur dieses Mal richtig weichkochen, bis der Rhabarber zerfällt.

Aus Weisswein, Mehl, Zucker und Eiern (diese trennen, Eigelb gleich in den Teig, Eiweiss steif schlagen und am Schluss unterziehen) einen Backteig machen. 

Geputzte und gewaschene Erdbeeren durch den Teig ziehen und ausbacken.

Sahne steif schlagen und je einen Teil Sahne und einen Teil "zerkochtes" Rhabarberkompott vorsichtig unterheben, so dass ein Schaum entsteht.

Auf einen Teller verteilen, die fertig gebackenen und abgefetteten (auf einem Küchentuch) Erdbeeren darauf anrichten.


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Mai 2003)

legger......
als alter fressack muss ich das rezept echt loben.......:q :q :q 
positiv ist ausserdem die tatsache das man(angeblich)von frischem rhabarber einen ständer bekommt mit dem man(n) einen tiefgefrorenen acker umpflügen könnte :q
die ALTEN werden schon wissen warum sie sich das zeug ständig in den verrücktesten variationen in den hals stecken:q 
mahlzeit und nen gruss aus baden
das immerscharfefussel


----------



## muddyliz (23. Mai 2003)

*@ grünfüssler*

Wo findest du in Baden um diese Zeit :c  noch einen tief gefrorenen Acker?
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## grünfüssler (24. Mai 2003)

hehe.....das was ich da umgepflügt hatte war auch kein acker..............
das war das neue teilstück der A5 bei bruchsal......
der beton war so weiss das ich das wohl im rausch verwechselt hatte :q :q :q 
gruss....das beuleinderhosefussel


----------



## muddyliz (26. Mai 2003)

*Nachtisch nach Räucherfisch*

Mein Vorschlag ist viel einfacher als der von Thomas:
Apfelkompott mit Zimt und eventuell eine Prise Ingwer zugeben.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2003)

Ist natürlich viel einfacher muddy, passt aber  jahreszeitlich eher in Herbst/Winter.


----------



## chippog (27. Mai 2003)

ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die frage, nachtisch der zu fisch passt, nicht ganz. soll der nachtisch zum gleichen wein passen, der zum fisch gereicht wurde, soll nachtisch aus fisch zubereitet werden oder ist einfach nach einem leckeren abschluss einer leckeren mahlzeit gedacht?

wenn zum fisch als wein zum beispiel sancerre gereicht wurde, könnte elegant mit mildem ziegenkäse abgerundet werden. für krispige weisse kann eine tüte "japansnacks" unters volk gebracht werden. die richtige sorte enthält sogar getrocknete kleinstfische.... ist aber nicht mein geschmack., dieser kleine fisch, der rest schon.

da fischgerichte in der regel nicht so schwer im magen liegen wie dito fleisch, könnte entweder genauso leicht fortgesetzt werden, oder eben eine richtig mächtige kalorienbombe an den start gebracht werden. und was? tja nachtische gibt es wie sand am meer und zu fisch müssen sie meiner meinung nach nicht unbedingt passen.

obstsalat, ein bischen aufgenordet, will meinen ganz nach geschmack mit cognac, grande manier oder was weiss ich, tiramisu, ne nette käseplatte, weintopfen (quark, trockenen weisswein, zucker, milch und zimt in solchen mengen nehmen und verrühren, dass es kremig und lecker wird), eis vom feinsten ... chippog


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2003)

Ich reu mich schon drauf, wenn die Jungs von Boardferkelfahndung wieder von Hotra zurück sind und fussels Beiträge hier lesen.
Wenn das nicht zum FdM reicht weiss ich auch nicht:q :q :q


----------



## muddyliz (27. Mai 2003)

*Wobei*

Wobei sich noch die Frage erhebt, was jetzt stärker ramponiert ist: Die Autobahn oder der "Pflug"?
Unklar ist mir auch noch, wie das "im Rausch" zu verstehen ist: War der besoffen oder waren das Entzugserscheinungen?
Und überhaupt: Grünfüßler? Ich ziehe immer Schuhe an, wenn ich durch's Gras gehe.
"Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein" sagte die Oma zum Opa.
Gruß muddyliz und schönen Vatertag (aber dabei nicht die Autobahn umpflügen, gell Grünfüßler !!!)#h


----------



## chippog (30. Mai 2003)

nu, nu, nu! jetzt schreibt mal nicht zu fuzzelich, fuselich, was weiss ich, zumal diese form von nachtisch nichts für die abküche ist! also:

aufforderung!

beim thema bleiben oder forum, gar heimseite wechseln! chippog, küchenmod


----------



## HarryHecht (30. Mai 2003)

Danke für die Rezepte :q :m


----------



## wodibo (4. Juni 2003)

> @Grünfüssler: von frischem rhabarber einen ständer bekommt mit dem man(n) einen tiefgefrorenen acker umpflügen könnte



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaa* 

Ich liebe Denunzianten :l :q


----------



## chippog (4. Juni 2003)

ohgottohgott! jetzz isses wieder sowait! un ich sach noch! blaibt baim thema....  ich will keine boardferkel in der küche, macht nur dreck!!! chipp the tripp


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

verstehe ich nicht so ganz............
ein legger gegrilltes boardferkel kann doch auch richtig legger sein........:q :q :q 
gruss....das magferkelfussel
p.s.die schweine von heute sind die schinken von morgen :q :q :q


----------

